# Best Action Movie Charachter/Actor



## Se7enMeister (Jun 24, 2008)

i would say jason bourne becouse he could kill you in a nanosecond and cover his tracks

or james bond just cause

Jason Bourne>>>>>>Jason Statham


----------



## Anthony (Jun 25, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> i would say jason bourne becouse he could kill you in a nanosecond and cover his tracks
> 
> or james bond just cause
> 
> *Jason Bourne>>>>>>Jason Statham*



I disagree, but both own.


But we all know the king of action movies is Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 25, 2008)

Chuck Norris. 

But Donnie Yens latest movies has been very good, and it will be interesting to see tony jaas new movie.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 25, 2008)

Jet Li.

watch his old Wong Fei Hong movies. 


[/thread]


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Bauer and John Mclain.

and also Jackie Chan, seriously, drunken master and police story fucking rock


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally I think Bourne owns


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 25, 2008)

Anthony said:


> But we all know the king of action movies is Arnold Schwarzenegger.



 

John Matrix. End this thread now.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 25, 2008)

Hunter from Megaforce own you all.


----------



## Carrion (Jun 25, 2008)

Lieutenant Marion 'Cobra' Cobretti


----------



## petereanima (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Bauer is now laughing and takes a dump on everyone other mentioned and yet to come.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 25, 2008)

Bruce Campbell > *


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 25, 2008)

This guy is the king.


----------



## Leec (Jun 26, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Hunter from Megaforce own you all.



 That's one of the best pics I've seen in ages.

Got to agree with TDW; t'is Arnie. Predator, The Running Man and Total Recall; some of the best action/sci fi films ever made, and all choc full of amazingly good lines (even though most aren't said by him). 

All your win are belong to Arnie.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with leec also I'd have to say jet li kicks ass to


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Demi Moore in G.I. Jane


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2008)

Get too da choppah!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Look how huge he was in his bodybuilding days. He looks like a Titan.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2008)

Aside from Arnie, fuckin' Charles Bronson. Deathwish II \m/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 27, 2008)

^ Hell yes!

I've seen Death Wish 3 more than a human should be allowed.

"They killed the Giggler!"
"... they had no business doing that."


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 28, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Rutger Hauer 

Roy Batty FTW


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 28, 2008)

Arnie is king, no doubt about it. He is just the classic action movie actor. 

My favourite action movie is Die Hard though. Always has been, always will be. The best action film ever made. 

But for sheer volume of action films, Arnie take the title.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 20, 2011)

Thomas Jane in The Punisher


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 for the Governator, and for Jet Li. Both have made a veritable fuck-ton of amazing action flicks. I'm hard pressed to think of anyone else who has more than 1 or 2 passable films to their credit.

I have to add a vote for Uma Thurman, only because Kill Bill 1 + 2 kicked so much ass.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 20, 2011)

Fucking sausage fest in here.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn. I almost forgot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Fucking sausage fest in here.



I fucking love Milla, especially in that film.



Matt Damon was brilliant in the Bourne films. Bruce Willis and Jason Statham are also epic.


----------



## The Munk (Oct 20, 2011)

C'mon! No love for Clint Eastwood?
Charlton Heston?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 23, 2011)

Clint Eastwood

Bruce Willis 

Bruce Lee

Jackie Chan(in the early days)


----------



## Crank (Oct 23, 2011)

Bruce Lee - The Legend

...
Tony Jaa (ong bak was amazing)
Jason Statham (oh yeah!)
Bruce Willis

plus many more, yet those are my favs. However I would like to notice Liam Nesson for "Taken". Love that movie!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 23, 2011)

Bruce fucking Willis!
But in general Arnie is the king of action 
I'd like to add Sly, too!
fucking Demolition Man bitches!!!


----------



## FatKol (Oct 24, 2011)

Best Action movie is Die Hard.

Best actors are Bruce Willis, Jason Statham,... but there's only one man who beats them all:









Xaios said:


> *Get too da choppah!!!*



Damn, I'm proud to be from Austria


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, Arnold is all action, even when he's not in the movies (enter horny maid jokes).

I'm actually gonna go with Steven Segal because he has the validity of being an actual real life baddass. I've heard he's even worked with various MMA guys.
Mostly, I just find him to be the best at smart-ass comments that proceed ass kickings.

edit; I also LOOOOOOOVE Milla!!!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonna have to go with Bruce Willis on this one (especially John McClane).

Or possibly Nathan Fillion, but he doesn't have nearly as many awesome roles as Bruce.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 24, 2011)

No-one beats out Clint Eastwood. Man has the best stone-cold killer look in the business:





















He's one of those rare men that looks more dangerous as he's aged


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 24, 2011)

Liam Neeson in Taken, Kicks the **** out of jason bourne, jack bauer


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 25, 2011)

Almost forgot Javier Bardem from No Country For Old Men.
His character in that movie personifies/humanizes the terminator concept precicely.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 25, 2011)

Jackie Chan. His stunts are so badass that no insurance company will insure his movies, and he's such a pimp that when it was announced that he had married, _bitches started killing themselves_.

Honorable mentions go to Jet Li and Tony Jaa.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 25, 2011)

Nicolas Cage in anything, action movie or not.

He is...God.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 25, 2011)

Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 25, 2011)

"Because I've ordered devices like that before - wasted a pretty penny, I don't mind telling you. And if The Penis Mightier works, I'll order a dozen."


----------



## The Grief Hole (Oct 25, 2011)

Clint in Unforgiven or Snake Pliskin. Snake is basically future Clint with an awesome silenced Ingram.... and tight denim.


----------



## FatKol (Oct 25, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones.



Yeah, how IN THE NAME OF GOD(!!!) could I forget Harrison Ford?! Indiana Jones and Han Solo...
After Arnie he's the greatest Actionhero of all time 


One of my favourite quotes from an actionmovie of all time:
"Dude! You just killed a 'copter with a car!? - I was out of bullets."  Love that words


----------



## MFB (Oct 25, 2011)

Seriously, no love for Leon?


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 25, 2011)

Se7enMeister said:


> i would say jason bourne becouse he could kill you in a nanosecond and cover his tracks
> 
> or james bond just cause
> 
> Jason Bourne>>>>>>Jason Statham



As many people as James Bond kills, he saves a fuckload of people too. He stops wars from happening, stops nukes and dirty bombs from detonating, etc.

EDIT: Seeing that pic of Steven Segall reminds me that I've almost accidentally hit him with my truck awhile back. He was running along the road (for excercise) and just as I was about to pass him, he decided to try to run across the road, and I dodged him and got stuck in a ditch. He ran back to his house and got his Dodge Ram to pull me out. I'm not a fan of his movies, but he's a nice guy.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 25, 2011)

MFB said:


> Seriously, no love for Leon?



LOOOOOOVE the Professional. As badass as he is in that, I think his kindness kinda outshines the stone-cold killer.


----------



## MFB (Oct 25, 2011)

That's what makes him so awesome, is his ability to be either when the situation calls for it.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 25, 2011)

MFB said:


> That's what makes him so awesome, is his ability to be either when the situation calls for it.



Like Nicolas Cage?

C'mon, the guy named his youngest child Kal'El. That's seriously cool shit.

Fanboyism aside, I love Jet Li, Chow Yun Fat, Jackie Chan, Jason Statham, Arnold, Steven Segal, and Sylvester Stallone. 

My favorite would probably be Arnold, just because he sort of set the bar for what we consider action heroes, or have for the past three decades or so.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I neglected the true original badass of cinema (IMO of course):

Toshiro Mifune


----------



## Xaios (Oct 26, 2011)

How the heck did this thread get resurrected?


----------



## GazPots (Oct 26, 2011)

Somebody posted a picture of Fat Segal.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 29, 2011)

Best male action character/actor

Kurt Russell as snake plissken in escape from new york 
http://gavinstephens.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/snake-plissken.jpeg

Best female action character/actor 

Uma Thurman as the bride in kill bill
http://www.blogcdn.com/blog.moviefone.com/media/2011/02/kill-bill.jpg


----------

